
I've updated my 'Same App in React and Vue' article. Code review please? - sunilsandhu
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english
======
sunilsandhu
Apologies for the link - it takes you to the Javascript In Plain English main
page where you will find the link to the article at the top. As I'm sure you
all already know, HN doesn't allow posts that contain a duplicate link.

Many thanks.

------
jhabdas
Actually it does, it just makes you wait a few years before reposting.

